# In hand showing, what to wear?



## stencilface (26 October 2011)

Hi, I will be doing some in hand showing on sunday, local level stuff, nothing flash its indoors thankfully!  But what to wear for indoor, in hand showing?  Its a veteran class (keeping the companion pony busy whilst accompanying youngster) and pony is bay.

Am I right in thinking I need pale trousers (beige/cream) and a darker top?  Do I need a waistcoat/jacket?  I don't really know anyone I can borrow off, and am not entertaining the idea of spending £££s on this, so was thinking more anything I can get from the more high street shops (as horse wear is all the rage atm  ) and maybe charity shops?!  Do I need to wear a hat for showing?


----------



## Suziq77 (26 October 2011)

I wear:

Beige trousers with the black legged ones / black trousers with the pale legged ones
Tweed jacket
Shirt and tie 
Navy velvet hat (strapless)
Hairnet with hair in a bun
Short black boots
Brown cane
Brown gloves

Have seen plenty of people with no jacket wearing waistcoats instead (mainly with hairies rather than plaiteds) and also hats of the non-riding hat variety.

If it's local level then smart and practical should be fine, personally I'd never go without decent boots and gloves or a hard hat but that's for safety rather than anything else (tho I appreciate my strapless hat is for vanity rather than safety)


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

Thanks 

I shall wear my crash hat then, have no smart alternative, so that will have to do.  Will see if I can get hold of a jacket somehow, as although the pony is hairy, he's not really a hairy if you know what I mean


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

Tweed jacket, beige trousers (M&S do some nice jean style ones in the Per Una rage), shirt n tie or a stock, paddock boots, beagler or normal velvet hat will be fine or if its warm (which I very much doubt! ) a waist coat rather than a jacket.

Good Luck, have fun


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

Might be off to M&S/Tescos for a shirt as don't have any normal ones, just need to rummage the local charity shops or H&M for a decent 'tweed' then 

Think the old pony may well be shocked to go to his second show of the show, so could well be fun


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

Something like this?

http://www.hm.com/gb/product/92370?article=92370-A


----------



## Ladylina83 (27 October 2011)

I've been beaten before by people in shirt tie and a bodywarmer and I show sports horse youngstock. ( the smarter fitted type )

I always wear a jacket but you can get away with out one so don't panic


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

If your not wanting to buy a proper riding jacket in tweed, although plenty of second hand ones on ebay, (I just sold a hacking jacket complete with yellow shirt and dotty show tie) for £30.00, anyway I've spotted this, although it's not a traditional riding style, it looks pretty much the same and you can wear it for cash a well...if your into tweed that is, it's a joules one, I really like it, it would look smart enough to use for inhand showing with some beigh trousers and shirt and tie.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Joules-La...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item1e67d0e6f6


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

Or a bit of RL? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALPH-LAU...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item2568bd9161


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

Oh dear, I do like the joules jackets, and I now fear that a visit to the local horse shop is now in order (as ebay one won't get here in time) as I know they have the nice jackets in there, why kenzo, why did you do this?!


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Oh dear, I do like the joules jackets, and I now fear that a visit to the local horse shop is now in order (as ebay one won't get here in time) as I know they have the nice jackets in there, why kenzo, why did you do this?! 

Click to expand...

sos hun  not sure if that style of tweed jacket will be currently in shops at the moment, you might just have to double check just in case it was last seasons for example, as they tend to be various styles knocking about but if you look on the Joules website at the latest styles then that will be a safe bet, or you could give the shop at the designer place (in York) a ring and see if they will be getting any in as you'll get a bit knocked off.


hang on... http://www.joules.com/en-GB/2/Collections-Tweed/c01c01.r20.1

Loving the Beverley waistcoate in green!


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

I know - they're lovely, just looked at them - designer outlet it might be, OH has been saying he's going to take me shopping maybe I can convince him the jacket/waistcoat is for work?!  (I could wear it for work, but countrywear would look out of place in my office!  )


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

Stencilface said:



			I know - they're lovely, just looked at them - designer outlet it might be, OH has been saying he's going to take me shopping maybe I can convince him the jacket/waistcoat is for work?!  (I could wear it for work, but countrywear would look out of place in my office!  )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean, tweed is not often seen in the area where our office is, Adidas2 stripe with a hint of Rockport maybe lol, people would be asking where I'd left fishing rod!


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

Ha!  Its more pinstripes near me, or the guy I saw yesterday in a loud (black/grey) checked suit - gotta love bankers 

I sneak through in my muddy jeans - its from the site work, not the horse - honest


----------

